# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Water feature

## skot411

<HR style="COLOR: #ffffff; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" SIZE=1> <!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->
Do you think there is anyone out there that would be interested in something like this? So far it's one of a kind but I'm thinking about trying to produce a few more. Here's a link to the Youtube video... any feedback would be appreciated. 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwWoIy8MrdM&feature=channel_page"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwWoI...e=channel_page[/ame]

----------


## EcoBS

Mate that looks fantastic.
Get in touch i'll see if i can't move a few for you 
well done

----------


## Uncle Bob

Very cool. Do you have access to some sort of CNC cutter?

----------

